# Flax seed



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Coming up for the garden this year, I would like to plant flax. The two goals would be 1) grow flax for textiles; and 2) get seed out of it to grow again next year. I'm not interested in the flax (currently) for any nutritional value.

I've been trying to source flax seed online, and I'm seeing it as both seed for eating and seed for planting. Can the ones I see labeled for eating but used as viable seed? Also, I see "treated" and "untreated". What's the difference and which one do I want? Finally, where do you get your seed from, do you recommend them, and why or why not?


Sent from my iPhone usi


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Some things to consider; if you are to use flax intended for eating it must not be roasted, a lot of flax is. You also don't know what the germination will be or what variety you will get.

With regards to treated vs. untreated it should not be that important, either way will likely be fine.

Can't help you with suppliers, even up here where we grow quite a bit for the seeds it is a specialty item that not all places carry but it should be available.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

My oldest daughter is wanting to plant flax this year also, she has done some checking with the suppliers for the store she used to work for and from what she found out - seeds from health food sources generally can be planted. They usually are not heat treated - would destroy the enzymes and degrade the oil contained in them. She is wanting to plant them for seeds(eating) and to experiment with fibers.

Not sure what kind of plant will result but nothing ventured, nothing gained, we're going to plant them straight from the box they come from the store in.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/flax-linen-5141/

In the end I did get flax to spin ... but it was a job!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I read your thread and got curious so I looked for "Seed" online and found, if I'm reading it right, 1.05 lbs for $4.19 and for that price I'm thinking of ordering a pound.

http://www.groworganic.com/organic-flax-seed-lb.html#tab2

Since I'm almost out of garden space in the back, I could till up a big spot in the front yard and let it pass as a flower garden. The only concern I have at this point is that from what I've read, its a cool weather plant, dont know how it would tolerate our summers.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I read your thread and got curious so I looked for "Seed" online and found, if I'm reading it right, 1.05 lbs for $4.19 and for that price I'm thinking of ordering a pound.
> 
> http://www.groworganic.com/organic-flax-seed-lb.html#tab2
> 
> Since I'm almost out of garden space in the back, I could till up a big spot in the front yard and let it pass as a flower garden. The only concern I have at this point is that from what I've read, its a cool weather plant, dont know how it would tolerate our summers.


I have had it in my flower garden. It is beautiful, but it lasted a few years and then stopped growing. It may be due to the clay in Colorado soil.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I planted mine in ol time rows ... but yes, it should have been more of a flower garden style ... If you search YouTube they "had" some great videos from days gone by ... 

But it is all about what you have learned ...education is part of life...

Have fun and best of luck! (and keep us posted)


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

We'll be growing some this summer (golden flax) to include in our chicken feed, but I have no idea how to utilize it for linen.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> We'll be growing some this summer (golden flax) to include in our chicken feed, but I have no idea how to utilize it for linen.


I have no idea how to use it for linen either, but Andi has a thread that came back again about this.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/flax-linen-5141/

Youtube is the source of just about the anything you want to know how to do.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I found a site that gives step by step process and a look at the tools one may need ... Hope this helps.

http://www.flaxforsale.com/html/flax_process.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The large H-E-B grocery stores with an "organics" section have both brown and yellow raw flax seeds. I can get pics if you need some. I'll also mail any amount, anywhere, to anyone..... just pay the price plus shipping.


----------

